# Countering Heel lift in Boots..



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

How's it going guys.

So pretty much no matter what size boot I try on, if my foot fits in it, I've got heel lift. My current boots are just some DCs I picked up for cheap, they were the best fit I could find (They have little bumps to hold your heel in) but despite the design, my ridiculously slim heel just slips out.

So, any tried and tested methods, extras, or boots that will eliminate my heel lift? If you are going to recommend a boot, you should know that I fit around a UK7-8 (Depends on brand and model) and will be using the same set-up, mostly all mountain but leaning towards park riding.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

I took my boots to a local boot repair shop last week to see what they could do. They ended up making a sideways H pattern cut from 1/4" dense foam, then gluing it to the outside of the liner so the bars of the H go around each side of my ankle bones. Is the same idea as the J bars, but it's 1 piece and covers a bit more.

Also picked up a pair of Sole red orthotic footbeds, which raises the heal a little.

Haven't rode with them yet, but it's significantly better just standing and flexing my foot trying to life my heal. I can definitely feel the foam grab my ankle bones when my heel trys to lift.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Edge said:


> How's it going guys.
> 
> So pretty much no matter what size boot I try on, if my foot fits in it, I've got heel lift. My current boots are just some DCs I picked up for cheap, they were the best fit I could find (They have little bumps to hold your heel in) but despite the design, my ridiculously slim heel just slips out.
> 
> ...


If you have ridiculously narrow heels, you should try a brand that is good for narrow heels like Nitro. (I have very skinny heels). DCs have pretty wide heels.

Otherwise, you will end up like me in the past... adding 2 sets of C-pads around the liner to fill in the space around my ankle bones.


----------



## Thatguy (Oct 14, 2012)

You definitely need to go get your boot custom fitted if generic sizes dont work.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

try insoles like superfeet or ed's sole and take a look at this thread...you can make your own butterflies, h, c, or j with some 1/4" adhevisive backed foam...get a piece of it from your local core ski/board shop.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/50617-thirtytwo-heel-hold-kit.html


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Try on some of the Salomon F series boots. Their sizes run different so you may want to try on a smaller size than usual.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys. Gonna have a look at some of the Nitro models and Salomon F Series as suggested, and if I'm still having issues I'll pick up some C-pads. Thanks again! <3


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

If you have super narrow heals, you'll likely still need a pad back at the heal. If you buy from a local shop, they should put the pads in for free or for cheap.

If it doesn't work you can go back to the shop and work on the boot some more. The shops goal should be a happy customer. Not to get you out the door fast with a sale.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I second the Saloman boots(F series), I'll never wear anything else.


----------

